# Sudden Wart?



## Jessticulate (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi, all.

I've reviewed all the topics and can't quite find what I'm looking for... 

Anya is now 1 year and 3 months and is generally healthy and happy. About a month ago, though, sadly, she was diagnosed with post-spay incontinence. I got two opinions. We have been successful in treating this with estrogen, which started as one-a-day and is now cut back to one every 10 days.

A few days ago I noticed a skin-coloured, tiny bump on Anya's head, just a couple inches above her ear and eye. My husband and both observe it is larger every day. It's still only the size of a head of a ballpoint pen, but is growing visibly - fast!

I called our vet yesterday to ask about a co-relation between the estrogen and this growth - he didn't think so, and advised that we watch and wait for this growth to get larger before he can take a skin sample, etc.

Anyone else had anything like this emerge so quickly on their pup?

Thanks!
Jess


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Holley got one on her ear. It was small at first. I called the vet to see what it may be. They said to keep an eye on it and if it got bigger to bring her in. It stayed the same size for about 2 weeks then it was huge all of a sudden. We immediately saw the vet. She took a sample with a needle and checked for cancer (longest wait time ever since I was so worried about our little baby). She came back saying it was negative and seemed to be a hystiocytoma (spelling may be wrong). She said they are more common in labs and boxers but younger dogs are prone to them. Within a few days it was gone and then it just took a little time for the fur to grow back.


----------



## Jessticulate (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks for your reply. I checked out the condition (you did spell it right!) and that is not the same as Anya's...

It continued growing since my post and I guess started to bother her as she has succeeded in tearing it off by scratching. Half is still there but is scabbed, so I'll see if it continues to grow back. 

I am thinking it may be this "puppy warts" aka Canine Viral Papillomas and that her course of estrogen may have made her susceptible to an otherwise dormant virus already in her system? Apparently these will often just fall off on their own and are nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Copper just got 1. He is 1.5 years old and it is on the back of his leg on the shoulder joint. It is the size of a grape and looks like a strawberry. Vet said puppies get them and not to worry unless he cuts it open while scratching.


----------

